#ubuntu-bd 2011-09-27
<mrs_paranoid> .
#ubuntu-bd 2011-10-02
<Cutypiee> heyy ppl :)
#ubuntu-bd 2012-09-30
<abhra> নমস্কার
<msnbot> hello, is this cahnnel live?
#ubuntu-bd 2016-09-26
<Kilos-> hi bd peeps
<pavlushka-> heya everyone :)
<pavlushka-> i leaving Dhaka now, see ya :)
<pavlushka-> Heading for my hometown.
<Nahiyan> get
<Nahiyan> hey*
<Nahiyan> see ya
<Nahiyan> good luck
<zaki> good night everyone. :)
#ubuntu-bd 2016-09-27
<zaki> wb pavlushka
<zaki> how are you?
<pavlushka> I am good, thanks!, how are you?
<zaki> fine. :) 
<zaki> where are you now?
<pavlushka> In Panchagarh :)
<zaki> wow. 
<pavlushka> Reached some hours before :) , just checking if everything is ok :)
<pavlushka> zaki: good to see you this early :)
<pavlushka> zaki: any visitors?
<pavlushka> zaki: How is Nahiyan?
<zaki> so is everythin oky? :D 
<zaki> i try to be here, whenever it possible. :D 
<pavlushka> zaki: That was sweet :)
<zaki> pavlushka: nahiyan is oky, he is busy with ## scince ##physics etc etc. :P
<zaki> and a visitor showd up 3/4 days ago from here in ctg, i'm kind of curious about him. 
<pavlushka> zaki: My room is all messed up, I am just managed to turn on my machine :p, dust is everywhere :|
<zaki> clean it.. :D 
<zaki> pavlushka: ubuntulog_ got a tail
<pavlushka> zaki: yeah :)
<pavlushka> zaki: it is also a bot, logging bot, got nick alive problem :)
<pavlushka> the bot reconnected but due to the previous nick was alive, it took the second nick
<zaki> hmm
<zaki> and QA is disconnected for 3 days
<pavlushka> or may be authentication issue
<zaki> where is that bot hosted? ubuntulog_?
<pavlushka> in some host machine, using some irc client, just like us :)
<pavlushka> in Canonical servers most probably :)
<zaki> hmm and Qa?
<pavlushka> QA is hosted in some server in ZA
<zaki> oh
<zaki> hey 16.10 release date is near. 13 octobr.
<pavlushka> hmm
<zaki> bbl
<zaki> wb pavlushka
<pavlushka> thanks zaki :)
<pavlushka> zaki: QA is in Kilos channel but no one to guide her may be.
<zaki> pavlushka: which one is kilos channel?
<zaki> bbl
<pavlushka> Hello Nahiyan :)
<Nahiyan> hey
<pavlushka> Nahiyan: whassup?
<Nahiyan> not much
<Nahiyan> I have an exam coming up soon so studying
<Nahiyan> craming
<Nahiyan> cramming*
<pavlushka> good
<pavlushka> night guys!
#ubuntu-bd 2016-09-28
<RemonShai>  Kilos, hello....
<pavlushka> Hello Kilos , how are you?
<Kilos> hmm...
<Kilos> sorry guys, was having dinner 
<Kilos> ws things there
<Nahiyan> zwhat's up kilos?
<Kilos> nearly ready for bed Nahiyan 
<Nahiyan> ok
<Nahiyan> hope you get better
<Kilos> im ok ty 
<Kilos> i think i am better hehe
<Kilos> just need to rebuild energy
<Nahiyan> cool
<pavlushka> Hello Kilos , how was the dinner :)
<Kilos> good ty pavlushka 
<pavlushka> Kilos: we are missing QA
<Kilos> oops
<Kilos> sorry
<Kilos> there you go
<pavlushka> Thanks Kilos 
<pavlushka> QA wb
<QA> Thank you so much pavlushka my good friend
<pavlushka> QA welcome my better friend :p
<QA> pavlushka: *blink*
<pavlushka> QA welcome my better friend
<QA> pavlushka: Huh?
<Kilos> sleep tight bangalory peeps
<Kilos> see you tomorrow
<pavlushka> welcome RemonShai 
<RemonShai> ty pavlushka vai....
<RemonShai>  I've setup my mind to brought raspberry pi 3 model B
<pavlushka> wow
<pavlushka> just buy it from Backpack or..
<RemonShai> pavlushka yea...
<RemonShai> pavlushkaভেবে দেখলাম ৯/১০ হাজার দিয়া প্রোসেসর বদলানোর চেয়ে পিছি বানানোই ভাল।
<RemonShai> কুবুদ্ধিদাতা কিন্তু রায়হান ভাই ;)
<pavlushka> hmm
<pavlushka> RemonShai: you can take a look at this https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=_QqK-Hw9N8c | Sysnova ICT Computer
<RemonShai> pavlushka vai 3 send this trips on telegram... I'll see it later.
<pavlushka> oh, so you are on android, :|
<pavlushka> ok
<pavlushka> np
<RemonShai> pavlushkahahahaha I'm ফুহির😜😜
<zaki> hello everyone
<zaki> hi pavlushka
<zaki> wb RemonShai
<RemonShai> zakity...
<RemonShai> I've bad connection (B.link Internet) 404
<zaki> RemonShai: http://www.dwavesys.com/
<zaki> play the video in home page
<RemonShai>  zaki vai, send this on telegram... I'm in mobile now...
<pavlushka> hello zaki :)
<zaki> hi pav
<zaki> hi pavlushka :)
<zaki> how are you?
<pavlushka> me fine, eating banana :p
<zaki> how is the banana? :P
<zaki> i am eating ruchi jhal chanachur. :D
<pavlushka> zaki: The banana is round and long , not perfectly cylindrical but kinda and yellow in color :p
<zaki> pavlushka: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rznYifPHxDg
<zaki> pavlushka: ha ha. :D
<pavlushka> zaki: and almost 1 inch in diameter, the banana :p
<zaki> got it :P
<pavlushka> zaki: wow @ the yt link about g maps 8 bit :)
<zaki> hmmm
<zaki> bbl
<walrider> Assalamu Alaikum 
<walrider> pavlushka: bro 
<walrider> pavlushka: i need your testimonial text for my wiki page 
<RemonShai> QA tell zaki to check motherboard configuration $ sudo lshw
<QA> RemonShai: Sure, I'll tell zaki on freenode
<walrider> QA: tell pavlushka i need your testimonial text for my wiki page. and i changed the wiki page name ty 
<QA> walrider: Got it, I'll tell pavlushka on freenode
<pavlushka> QA tell Walrider that I was watching Bangladesh lose in the cricket match :(
<QA> pavlushka: Righto, I'll tell Walrider on freenode
<QA> pavlushka: By the way, Walrider on freenode told me "tell pavlushka i need your testimonial text for my wiki page. and i changed the wiki page name ty" 33 minutes and 39 seconds ago
<Nahiyan> me too
<Nahiyan> really close match
<pavlushka> Nahiyan: just hard luck, Taskin was bowling weird, I am not sure of his yorker abilities !
<Nahiyan> hmm ok
<pavlushka> Rubel didn't worked, Batsmans kept sucking, 
<Nahiyan> I only caught the ending
<pavlushka> *didn't work
<pavlushka> Mushfiq dropped the diamond chance
<pavlushka> It was not that Bangladesh that kills the Giants, Now they are kinda Giant and got killed :p
<zaki> hello
<pavlushka> welcome zaki :)
<pavlushka> zaki: and hello
<zaki> what are you doing?
<zaki> pavlushka: had your dinner?
<pavlushka> twice
<zaki> wow
<pavlushka> night night
<zaki> good night guys
#ubuntu-bd 2016-09-29
<RemonShai> QA coffee please.
<QA> RemonShai: There isn't a pot on
<AudaciousTUX> QA <3 u
<QA> AudaciousTUX: Sorry...
<AudaciousTUX> QA :/
<QA> AudaciousTUX: *blink*
<AudaciousTUX> :3
<RemonShai> QA wash the pot.
<QA> RemonShai: Excuse me?
<RemonShai> QA হালার পু, কাপ টা ধৌত কর এবং কফি দে!
<QA> RemonShai: What?
<RemonShai> QA মেজাজ খারাপ করিস না😈😈😈
<QA> RemonShai: Excuse me?
<AudaciousTUX> :v
<Guest51462> Morning Everyone :)
<pavlushka> and Morning again :)
<Kilos> hi pavlushka and other bd peeps
<pavlushka> Hello Kilos , Morning :)
<pavlushka> How is it possible that I didn't noticed you :|
<Kilos> haha
<pavlushka> So how are you today Kilos ?
<Kilos> im ok ty lad, and you
<Kilos> im actually quite good
<pavlushka> I am good with chicks and ducks :)
<Kilos> haha
<pavlushka> and even with mongoose which are after the chicks, lol
<Kilos> lol
<pavlushka> hello RemonShai :)
<RemonShai> hello  pavlushka vai
<pavlushka> how are you RemonShai ?
<RemonShai> well but sleeper mode ... you?
<RemonShai> i saw that video to morning.
<RemonShai> its essential for me & hope helpful...
<RemonShai> hi  Kills I'm angry... QA doesn't give me coffee today morning.
<RemonShai> *kills→ Kilos
<RemonShai> QA coffee please....
<QA> RemonShai: There isn't a pot on
<RemonShai> QA how to get coffee?
<QA> RemonShai: Huh?
<RemonShai> QA, how to get coffee?
<QA> RemonShai: Excuse me?
<RemonShai> Coffee please.
<RemonShai> shitshit
<pavlushka> QA coffee on
 * QA flips the salt-timer
<Kilos> QA coffee on
<QA> Kilos: There's already a pot on. If you ask nicely, maybe you can have a cup
<Kilos> qa coffee please
<QA> Kilos: Yessir
<pavlushka> RemonShai: now
<RemonShai> QA coffee please
<QA> RemonShai: Alrighty
<RemonShai> what was the problem..?
<Kilos> you must say coffee on to start her working
<pavlushka> RemonShai:just look carefully the commands :p
<QA> Coffee's ready for pavlushka, Kilos and RemonShai!
<pavlushka> QA ty
<QA> Only a pleasure pavlushka
<RemonShai> OH... I see
<Kilos> qa thanks
<QA> Kilos: my pleasure
<RemonShai> oh shit.... rainfall....!
<RemonShai> QA ty
<QA> Only a pleasure RemonShai
<RemonShai> AudaciousTUX are u here..?
<RemonShai> friends...., I wanted to buy 64 GB SD card. what are u say..?
<RemonShai>  for raspberry pi 3 model B.
<pavlushka> RemonShai: ok, you should buy a sandisk one may be.
<pavlushka> RemonShai: I guessed so :)
<pavlushka> sandisk 64 GB
<pavlushka> SD card
<RemonShai>  pavlushka it's my pleasure & OK. Sandisk 64 GB
<RemonShai> inshallah.... next week I'll ordered ...
<Kilos> ssd's are wonderful
<Kilos> so much faster
<pavlushka> Kilos: will that work with Pi 3B?
<Kilos> i know nothing about the pi things
<RemonShai> Kilos I hear that.
<Kilos> but if they can use a standard drive then it will work
<Kilos> theoretically a ssd should be as fast as ram
<RemonShai>  one of my friend (Facebook) used it.
<Kilos> they only very expensive
<Kilos> a 64g ssd costs about the same as a 1TB standard drive, or eveb more
<Kilos> wbb
<RemonShai> sorry... my friend use SSH.
<RemonShai> SSD is too much expensive.. 120GB 5000(Bangladeshi currency)
<zaki> wb pavlushka
<pavlushka> thanks zaki :)
<pavlushka> zaki: had your dinner?
<zaki> wb dipraw
#ubuntu-bd 2016-09-30
<zaki> hi pavlushka
<pavlushka> morning zaki :)
<zaki> morning. :) 
<zaki> wb RemonShai & pavlushka
<zaki> how are you guys?
<RemonShai> ty ... fine....
<RemonShai> what about u... zaki ?
<zaki> me fine. :) at my office. :|
<RemonShai> Friday ... office .../
<zaki> hmm. :3
<RemonShai> তাহলে, day off কবে?
<zaki> kalke
<RemonShai> কপালে শনি .....! hahahaha
<zaki> ha ha.. :D 
<RemonShai> RoboticsBD'র সার্ভিস সম্পর্কে জানেন..?
<RemonShai> ভুলে একবাটনে ডাবল ক্লিক করায় আমার পরিবহন খরচ দ্বিগুন হয়ে গেল।।।
<zaki> hmm, ki kintechen?
<RemonShai> কিনতেছি, এখনো অর্ডার দেই নাই তবে দিবো। raspberry pi 3, pi case, HDMI cable
<zaki> wow
<RemonShai> কি যেন করলাম আর অমনি পরিবহন খরচ দ্বিগুন হলো :(
<zaki> no idea
<RemonShai> ভাবতেছি , ওদের হটলাইনে ফোন দিয়ে জিজ্ঞেস করবো।
<RemonShai> কেন ১২০ টাকা ২৪০ টাকা হইয়ে গেলো :(
<zaki> 120 mtk ki chilo?
<RemonShai> আরে সবমিলিয়ে ১২০ টাকা ছিল, আমি কথার তালেতালে কি যেন করলাম ....অমনি ****
<zaki> oh
<RemonShai> যা দেখলাম , বেশ কিছু টাকা কম লাগবে backpack এর থেকে।
<zaki> (y)
<RemonShai> ৫০০~৬০০ মতন...
<zaki> thats good
<RemonShai> আচ্ছা ৩~৩।৫এর মধ্যে মনিটর পাবো ?
<zaki> 2nd hand
<RemonShai> I dislike 2bd hand product,,,
<RemonShai> new one
<zaki> 5k/6k
<RemonShai> এ তো অনেক টাকার মামলা??? ছলের টাকা দেখি এবার জলে যাবে :(
<zaki> lowest price 6400 bdt as far as i know.
<RemonShai> oh..........Nooooooooooooo
<zaki> hmm
<RemonShai> দরকার হলে চায়না ৩ নাম্বার মনিটর কিনতে  হবে্।
<RemonShai> hey zaki,I'm back again...
<zaki> hello RemonShai
<pavlushka> Hello everyone !
<pavlushka> o/ Kilos 
<pavlushka> whassup zaki?
<zaki> hello pavlushka
<zaki> i'm fine. :) ty
<zaki> hungry so much, time to take my lnch. 
<pavlushka> sure
<zaki> pavlushka: ping
<pavlushka> yes
 * pavlushka pong
<zaki> how are you? and what are you doing?
 * zaki ahh, had a great lanch
<pavlushka> me ok, I am trying to organize my messes, due jobs. will take month I guess, then this month's jobs will get due :(
<zaki> good luck with that. :P
<zaki> how's kilos? know anything about him?
<pavlushka> zaki: He is here, so you better ask him to find out :)
<zaki> sorry didn't noticed
<zaki> hi Kilos
<zaki> bbl
<Kilos> sorry, was afk all day
<pavlushka> zaki: kamrul is may be shy :p
<zaki> hi pavlushka
<zaki> where is he now? 
<pavlushka> he joined and he quit, only talks to you mostly :p
<zaki> he he. :D 
<zaki> he is one of my close friend. :D 
<zaki> what are u doing?
<pavlushka> I am trying to produce a test case for a bug ::
<zaki> what bug?
<pavlushka> LP bug 1629038
<lubotu2> Launchpad bug 1629038 in samba (Ubuntu) "package samba 2:4.3.11+dfsg-0ubuntu0.16.04.1 failed to install/upgrade: subprocess installed post-installation script returned error exit status 1" [Undecided,Confirmed] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1629038
<pavlushka> Hello ahoneybun mhall119 :)
<zaki> bbl
#ubuntu-bd 2016-10-01
<pavlushka> Morning everyone and Kilos :)
<Kilos> hi guys
<zaki> hello Kilos
<zaki> how are you now?
<Kilos> im ok ty  zaki how are you
<zaki> fine. :) 
<zaki> what are you doing?
<Kilos> i was listening to music with my girls
<Kilos> and making kangaroo curry
<zaki> kangaroo curry? :D how is it? grrrrr
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> similar to beef, just a bit more game tasting
<Kilos> like buck
<zaki> ehhh. :3
<zaki> oky you are making curry for dinner? right?
<Kilos> yes
<Kilos> but my girls wont eat it, so its all mine
<zaki> ha ha
<zaki> wb pavlushka
<Kilos> ohi pavlushka 
<pavlushka> yes Kilos zaki :)
<pavlushka> thanks :)
<zaki> kilos will eat kangaroo  this night. pavlushka
<pavlushka> really?
<zaki> he's making that curry right now
<zaki> :3
<pavlushka> wow, kangaroo curry?
<Kilos> im sure any meat makes good curry
<Kilos> depending on the chef i suppose
<pavlushka> I am not that sure Kilos until I taste them :p
<Kilos> haha
<Kilos> are you guys ok?
<pavlushka> Kilos: yep without kangaroo curry :(
<Kilos> hahaha
<walrider> pavlushka: bhai asen ??
<walrider> pavlushka: oi bhai 
<Shakib> ধন্যবাদ 
<Shakib> আমি উবুন্টু ১৪.০৪ চালাই। সিস্টেম এর ভাষা বাংলা। টার্মিনালে যখন date কমান্ড দেই তখন মাস এবং বার টা বাংলায় আসে। কিন্তু সমস্যা হল মাস এবং বার এর বাংলা ফন্ট ভেঙ্গে আসে।এখন à
<Shakib> দুঃখিত, ১৪.০৪ না হয়ে  ১৬ .০৪ হবে 
<zaki> wb RemonShai
<RemonShai> ty zaki vai.
<RemonShai> how're you...
<zaki> fine. :) you?
<RemonShai> fine too... please>> http://www.bdstall.com/details/high-speed-pen-drive-slot-usb-hdmi-17-led-tv-monitor-19329/
<zaki> (y)
#ubuntu-bd 2016-10-02
<walrider> wc bhai 
<walrider> RemonShai, wc bhai 
<RemonShai> ধন্যবাদ walrider
<RemonShai> কেমন আছেন...?
<walrider> RemonShai, my pleasure
<walrider> asi vlo bhao 
<walrider> bhai 
<walrider> apne ?
<RemonShai> ভাল আছি। এই মাত্র মেমরি কার্ড সংক্রান্ত সমস্যায় পড়লাম।
<walrider> ki hoise bhai 
<walrider> explain please
<RemonShai> হঠাৎ করে ফরমেট চাইতেছে।
<walrider> ki phone  e use korten ??
<RemonShai> সিম্ফনি v52
<RemonShai> মেমরি অনেক পুরাতন ৪জিবি
<walrider> format den nai kokhono ??
<RemonShai> মনে তো পড়ে না।
<walrider> hmm 
<walrider> beshi frag hoise maybe 
<RemonShai> না, ২.৫ জিবির মত খালি কিন্তু...!
<RemonShai> wc again..
<walrider_> dhonnobad 
<walrider_> dc khailam kan jani 
<walrider_> campus jawa lagbe 
<walrider_> bro apne ak kaj koren format na dia age jemon ase oi obosathay data recovery koren then format koren 
<walrider_> RemonShai, 
<RemonShai> QA tell zaki I'm in trouble with 4GB microSD card...
<QA> RemonShai: Okay, I'll tell zaki on freenode
<RemonShai> yea, please
<RemonShai> walrider
<walrider_> RemonShai, ha bhai 
<RemonShai> ok, তাহলে campus যান, পরে কথা বলবো...
<walrider_> ok bro gg 
<pavlushka> hello everyone !
<pavlushka> welcome zaki :)
<zaki> thnx pavlushka
<zaki> how are you?
<zaki> hi dipraw
<pavlushka> me fine, thanks, and you?
<zaki> valo achi onek. :) :D 
<pavlushka> great :)
<pavlushka>  welcome RemonShai 
<zaki> wb RemonShai
<RemonShai> thanks
<zaki> micro sd problem solved?
<RemonShai> no...
<zaki> format it
<RemonShai> no
<zaki> why?
<RemonShai> if i got any solution....
<zaki> thers no other solution 
<pavlushka> !LP bug 1629043
<lubotu2> Launchpad bug 1629043 in apport (Ubuntu) "Apport-gtk does not honour default browser." [Undecided,New] https://launchpad.net/bugs/1629043
<zaki> you can try change your ccard reader or try to plug it into another pc or you can try to access it from mobile devices?
<RemonShai> zakimy ububtu can't detect sd card.
<zaki> pavlushka: i faced that problem after installing kubuntu but it's gone 
<pavlushka> zaki: the bug?
<zaki> yes
<zaki> does not honour default browser instead it opens last-installed/last-updated browser.
<zaki> RemonShai: from card reader or via mobile devices
<RemonShai> card reader..../
<zaki> mobile e r/w korte pare?
<RemonShai> sorry... i can't understand..
<zaki> mobile e lagaile read korte pare?
<RemonShai> format দিতে বলে।
<zaki> mobile e?
<zaki> format die den, than recuiva die data recover kore felben
<RemonShai> yes & ok....
<zaki> what?
<RemonShai> nothing ok, I need a break for 2min
<zaki> oky
<zaki> take your time. 
<zaki> they are all yours.. 
<zaki> wb RemonShai
<RemonShai> ty....
<RemonShai> zaki, vai.... data recovery software নাম বলেন...plzzz
<zaki> recuiva
<zaki> w8
<zaki> pavlushka: ^
<pavlushka> zaki: me too, will mention the same  and would give the same solution technique :)
<zaki> RemonShai: http://unix.stackexchange.com/questions/14560/how-to-recover-data-from-a-bad-sd-card
<RemonShai> zaki, I'll try... 
<zaki> oky
<zaki> or if your sd card mostly conyain image file you can try "photorec"
<zaki> this one is good for image recovery
<RemonShai> সমস্যা নাই, সব ফাইলের কপি আমার কাছে আছে। তবে নতুন কিছু শেখার জন্য রিকভার করবো।
<zaki> wow
<zaki> please don't forgt to share your experiment results 
<zaki> wit us.
<RemonShai> ok 
<RemonShai> zaki, ভাই, IRC কালি গ্রুপে + t <no space> চাপছিলাম .... কি যে হইলো, বুঝলাম না। এখন আমি ছাড়া কেউ নাই।
<zaki> and try to give some review about each app you will use in the process. :D 
<zaki> kon network e?
<RemonShai> freenode
<RemonShai> kali group(IRC) তে>> ChanServ<< গিয়া হাজির।
<zaki> thats an invite only channel
<zaki> #kali
<RemonShai> তাহলে, বাকী সব কই?
<zaki> see here https://freenode.net/kb/answer/channelmodes
<pavlushka> zaki: did you confirmed that bug? I need to know.
<zaki> yes confermed 
<pavlushka> zaki: it was on testing, beside you dont experience it now, man, helping is not always helpful :p
<zaki> :3
<pavlushka> zaki: I am going to mark it invalid coz it is.
<zaki> oh
<zaki> oky
#ubuntu-bd 2017-09-28
<pavlushka> hello Kilos 
<Kilos> hi pavlushka 
<pavlushka> Kilos: how is the weather? hot & humid here.
<Kilos> today overcast and windy
<Kilos> next three days cloudy
<Kilos> look at  accuweather Rustenburg south africa
<pavlushka> .fc Rustenburg, SA
<u-la-la> [Rustenburg, South Africa] THU: 82.5F (28.1C) / 59.0F (15.0C), Dew: 50.8F (10.4C), Wind: 8.4mph (13.5kmh), Mostly cloudy overnight. | FRI: 81.7F (27.6C) / 58.9F (14.9C), Dew: 49.5F (9.7C), Wind: 6.8mph (10.9kmh), Mostly cloudy throughout the day.
<u-la-la> [Rustenburg, South Africa] SAT: 80.1F (26.7C) / 59.6F (15.3C), Dew: 49.1F (9.5C), Wind: 1.6mph (2.5kmh), Light rain in AM & AM. | SUN: 75.6F (24.2C) / 61.3F (16.3C), Dew: 52.5F (11.4C), Wind: 4.2mph (6.8kmh), Light rain starting in PM, continuing until AM. (Powered by Dark Sky, darksky.net)
<Kilos> hopefully it rains
<Kilos> nothing yet
<pavlushka> .grab Kilos 
<u-la-la> quote added: <Kilos> nothing yet
<Kilos> lol
<pavlushka> :)
#ubuntu-bd 2017-09-29
<pavlushka> Kilos: how many of you?
<pavlushka> Kilos-: how many of you?
<Kilos--> haha hi pavlushka 
<Kilos--> internet very bad
<pavlushka> hello dear
<pavlushka> ok
<Kilos> you ok?
<pavlushka> yep, and you?
<Kilos> i see a LjL  here
<Kilos> im ok ty
<Kilos> why doesnt this channel grow
<pavlushka> who knows me and knows that I m on irc comes here when they needed but does not stay, same for india pakistan channels
<Kilos> ah
<Kilos> see again disconnected
<Kilos> sigh
<pavlushka> but if some more experts hangs around, might attract more visitors, but that has to be happened first
<pavlushka> not many people thinks the same for irc
<Kilos> yip
<Kilos> all the new chat things are easier for them
<pavlushka> looks like only i m
<Kilos> many even use fb chat
<Kilos> i hate fb
<pavlushka> Kilos:  yeah, most of them have an android phone, so its easy for them
<pavlushka> Kilos: but in my opinion, providing and getting support is way better on irc
<pavlushka> but Only I think in this subcontinent
<pavlushka> we have peoples from here very acive on some forums
<Kilos> mainly pc people do
<pavlushka> but they are not connected to each other
<pavlushka> and are active on different forums
<Kilos> technical guys use irc
<Kilos> normal peeps use modern stuff
<pavlushka> yeah
<Kilos> haha thats the way it goes, try encourage them to join here as well
<pavlushka> Kilos: for that I have to br lucky :p
<Kilos> lol
<Kilos> it was worse when i started getting you guys together
<Kilos> and worse in the africa channel
<Kilos> took a year to get all those countries to at least join irc
<pavlushka> Kilos: seen this http://civs.cs.cornell.edu/cgi-bin/results.pl?id=E_a3ae7670baed6bec ?
<u-la-la> [ CIVS poll result ] - http://civs.cs.cornell.edu
<Kilos> yes i voted for 6 that i know
<pavlushka> So did they make it?
<LjL> you see an LjL here because there is an LjL here
<LjL> hope this clarifies it!
<Kilos> lol hi
<LjL> u-la-la, a channel oh-perator!
#ubuntu-bd 2017-09-30
<RemonShai> Hi...., Everyone.../
<pavlushka> Hello RemonShai 
<RemonShai> 3how're you.... bro
<pavlushka> I am cool, thanks
<pavlushka> RemonShai: and how are you?
<RemonShai> good
<pavlushka> !info libxfont-dev
<lubotu2> libxfont-dev (source: libxfont2): X11 font rasterisation library (development headers). In component main, is optional. Version 1:2.0.1-3~ubuntu16.04.1 (xenial), package size 121 kB, installed size 399 kB
<pavlushka> Good day Kilos 
<royx117> salam group 
<royx117> finaly i am using ubuntu 
<royx117> salam paval bhai :)
<royx117> অনেক দিন পর আপনার সাথে এই গ্রুপ এ দেখা ?
<royx117> অভ্র অনেক ভাল ?
<pavlushka> Hello royx117 
<pavlushka> royx117: I am pavel not paval, grr
<pavlushka> royx117: I am pavel not paval, grr
<pavlushka> Hello royx117 
<pavlushka> u-la-la: where's his message?
<royx117> দুঃখিত ভাই , আপনার নাম ভুলার জন্য 
<pavlushka> no problem
<pavlushka>    তো কেমন অাছেন?
<royx117> ভাই আমার কিছু সাহায্য লাগবে , 
<pavlushka> এবং অাপনাকে অভিনন্দন উবুন্টুতে
<royx117> আমি ভাল আছি । আপনি ?
<royx117> ধন্যবাদ :D
<pavlushka> একা একা এইখানে বইয়া থাকি, অাপনি অাইসেন, কপাল খুলসে হা হা হা
<pavlushka> ও হ্যা, অাপনার নিক রেজিস্টার করেন না কেন?
<royx117> আমার সিস্টেম এ অনেক ধীর গতি , আপনি বলেন গতি কিভাবে বাড়বে 
<pavlushka> কাজের কথায় অামি ইংরেজিতে চলে যাব, কিছু মনে করবেন না, আমার সুবিধার জন্যে :)
<royx117> ভাই আমি বাংলা লেখার শিখছি 
<royx117> :D
<pavlushka> royx117: which flavor of ubuntu?
<pavlushka> \0/
<pavlushka> wow, royx117 which method you use for Bengali typing?
<royx117> i do not know , because i am now using 16.04 
<royx117> avro 
<pavlushka> royx117: avro-phonetic?
<royx117> hmm 
<royx117> this pc is working slow why i do not know 
<pavlushka> royx117: give me a "lsb_release -rd"
<royx117> k 
<royx117> i forget which like i can give u 
<royx117> :)
<pavlushka> just post it here, dont worry
<royx117> Description:	Ubuntu 16.04.2 LTS
<royx117> Release:	16.04
<pavlushka> royx117: the vanilla flavor, I mean the basic Ubuntu?
<royx117> i have experiance using ubuntu serve 
<royx117> another questing i can not using remote desktop like windows 
<royx117> can u tell me how 
<royx117> ?
<pavlushka> royx117: I use Remmina which gives you multi protocol support
<pavlushka> like ssh, sftp, remote desktop, vnc, and some more
<royx117> i using ubuntu server using putty
<pavlushka> I use ssh, sftp and vnc for remote administration
<royx117> but i have another server running windows 
<royx117> i can not use it 
<pavlushka> and also there is an web protocol, webmin
<royx117> remote deskto
<royx117> p
<royx117> :D
<pavlushka> royx117: you are on irc using windows or ubuntu?
<royx117> ubuntu :)
<pavlushka> royx117: and you have windows dual boot with ubuntu in this machine?
<royx117> hmm 
<pavlushka> royx117: and how many other machines you have other than a MAC?
<pavlushka> I mean Apple MAC
<royx117> lot of :D
<royx117> i like testing think 
<royx117> i burn my mac power supply :D
<pavlushka> royx117: ok, you ubuntu-server is on another machine and you want to connect to that from windows?
<royx117> now i am using quad core pc with 2 gb ram 
<royx117> ohh yes 
<royx117> i have amazon vps 
<pavlushka> royx117: so you are uing VMs and want to connect to those VMs?
<royx117> no 
<royx117> i want to connect my vps through ubuntu to windows server
<pavlushka> royx117: ok, you have amazon vps, cool. but you queried for two, one is not still clear to me
<pavlushka> royx117: your vps is a windows server?
<royx117> ?? "you queried for two, one is not still clear to me"
<pavlushka> royx117: the two queries are one, you ubuntu installation is slow and the other is connecting to a remote machine
<pavlushka> s/you/your
<u-la-la> pavlushka meant to say: royx117: the two queries are one, your ubuntu installation is slow and the other is connecting to a remote machine
<royx117> oh
<royx117> now i am using this pc is slow 
<royx117> its running ubuntu and windows 7 dual mode 
<pavlushka> royx117: the pc configuration?
<royx117> quad core with 2gb ram 
<pavlushka> royx117: and your vps is a windows server?
<royx117> forget that :D
<pavlushka> royx117: give me the "free" output on this machine.
<royx117> tell me how 
<pavlushka> type free on you terminal
<royx117> k
<royx117> total        used        free      shared  buff/cache   available
<royx117> Mem:        2017296     1110948      197740      123224      708608      495220
<royx117> Swap:       2999804       27500     2972304
<royx117> https://paste.ubuntu.com/25646472/
<u-la-la> [ Ubuntu Pastebin ] - https://paste.ubuntu.com
<royx117> bhai brb
<pavlushka> k
<royx117> i am back 
<pavlushka> royx117: are you using any browser at the moment?
<royx117> hmm 
<royx117> firefox
<royx117> bhai where r u ?
<pavlushka> royx117: try to paste "systemd-analyze blame" and paste
<royx117> ??
<pavlushka> royx117: give me a "systemd-analyze blame" paste
<royx117> :D
<royx117> brother i have to go now i will see you next mon day 
<pavlushka> sure
#ubuntu-bd 2017-10-01
<pavlushka> Welcome Kilos :)
<pavlushka> Kilos: And how are you doing?
<Kilos> hi pavlushka tired and you?
<pavlushka> I am ok :)
<pavlushka> LjL ping
<LjL> yep?
<pavlushka> LjL: wow! So were talking on 29th last month
<pavlushka> LjL: were you talking to us?
<LjL> yes, but i was jut being silly
<LjL> just*
<pavlushka> LjL: its nice being silly, I like that :p
<pavlushka> LjL: if you dont mind disturbing you, then we will disturb you :p
<pavlushka> and worst, we might ask you for help.
<pavlushka> LjL: you know like helping with money, kidding
<LjL> i help with earthquakes!
<pavlushka> LjL: well thank you for that :)
#ubuntu-bd 2018-09-24
<RemonShai> hey...... pavlushka ব্যস্ত ?
<pavlushka> zaki: o/
<zaki> hi pavlushka 
<u-la-la> zaki: 23 Sep 19:36Z <pavlushka> tell zaki that Bangladesh won
<zaki> he he :D 
<zaki> I know. Thanks :) 
<pavlushka> :D
<RemonShai> pavlushka: দুপুরেে ব্যস্ত ছিলেন ?
<RemonShai> একবার knock করছিলাম।
<pavlushka> hmm
<pavlushka> RemonShai: বলেন খি হইসে?
<pavlushka> কী হইসে
<RemonShai> google map এ আমার বাসার ঠিকানা সংযোজন করেছি। সমস্যা হলো ওইটা আমি ছাড়া উ দেখে না :(
<RemonShai> উ>> কেউ
#ubuntu-bd 2018-09-25
<pavlushka_> o/ zaki 
<zaki> hi pavlushka_ 
<zaki> that tail !!
<pavlushka> zaki: wger?
<pavlushka> where?
<zaki> gone :P 
<zaki> tech evolution
<pavlushka> zaki: what do you mean?
<zaki> pavlushka, I was Joking :D 
<pavlushka> zaki: aha
<zaki> Your nick had a tail before 
<zaki> and it's gone after your regain nick command 
<pavlushka> zaki: correct
<pavlushka> zaki: so how are you?
<zaki> pavlushka, I'm good :) 
<zaki> what are you doing now? 
<zaki> pavlushka, I'm watching this https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=99lF3_eDGDA&feature=youtu.be
<u-la-la> [ Is Facebook willing to take down falsehoods? - YouTube ] - https://www.youtube.com
<zaki> Good Night 
#ubuntu-bd 2018-09-29
<pavlushka> u-la-la tell zaki that I am off for few days, will be back within this week
<pavlushka> u-la-la!
<u-la-la> pavlushka!
<pavlushka> .tell zaki that I am off for few days, will be back within this week
<u-la-la> pavlushka: I'll pass that on when zaki is around.
#ubuntu-bd 2018-09-30
<pavlushka> অনেক শান্তি এখানে ঃপি
#ubuntu-bd 2019-09-25
<pavlushka> zaki: o/
<zaki> hey pavlushka 
<pavlushka> zaki: what's up?
<pavlushka> night night
#ubuntu-bd 2019-09-29
<zaki> wb pavlushka 
<pavlushka> zaki: ty
<pavlushka> zaki: how are you?
<zaki> pavlushka, I'm alright 
<zaki> pavlushka, installed lineage os 14.1 on Samsung SM-J700H
<pavlushka> zaki: wow
<zaki> it's cool, and very much faster then stock samsung rom
<zaki> and you can chose which google apps to install with firmware from open gapps
<zaki> so no unnecessary  apps
